# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Programin ne C++

## info123

Pershendetje 
Kam nje muaj qe ne fakultet kam nisur lenden e Algoritmkes , Pra  jam fillestar :P 
Mu dha nje detyre kursi dhe spo i jap dot zgjidhje 
Detyra e Kursit
1.Duke u nisur nga bllokskema e mëposhtme shpjegoni me fjalë qëllimin e problemit që kjo bllokskemë zgjidh:

2.	Modifikojeni bllokskemen duke shtuar gjetjen e një totali të pagave dhe afishoheni atë.
3.	Shkruani kodin e programit.

Spo i jap dot zgjidhje ,kam kohe deri te merkuren ,nese ka ndonje prej jush qe e di ,i kerkoj qe te me ndihmoje 
faleminderit

----------


## xubuntu

mjafton te shtosh brenda ciklit 
totale += paga
vizualizo totale


do perdoresh  2 cikle 
1 for te jashtem  dhe 1 do while te brendshem per inserimin e te dhenave

----------

